# Be careful with leaning sheet goods



## Engine267 (Mar 20, 2012)

Saturday night I was working in the shop and was attempting to store some additional sheet goods. I had leaned them up against the wall with the other sheets of plywood when they shifted and about 6 sheets of 3/4" fell and landed on both legs. luckily I was able to wiggle out and only had some minor cuts and large bruises. I think the next shop project in my future will be a dedicated lumber storage cart.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Good advice - I once had a good amount pile of gyproc sheets piled up in the basement. They fell on me and almost trapped me there - I live alone and was a bit freaked out by the idea that I could have spent several days under it under someone started to miss me.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Good reminder, I had a pile of S/R pin me against a wall in a rebuild at a mall years ago. You are right to be freaked out* Jeremy* I was trapped there for 2 1/2 hours till someone realized I was missing. Glad you are ok


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

That can be scary, I witnessed a near miss and set my sheet good storage area where the garage door rail would stop anything before it generated enough inertia to tear anything up. As another note (this usually applies to drywall) when leaning sheet goods on the wall the greater the lean angle, the more force being applied to the wall. Sooner or later you will find the breaking point for an exterior wall (not so much with concrete) if too much is located in one area at too great of an angle. I saw the aftermath of 50+ sheets of 5/8" 4' x 12' drywall stacked against the wall of a single car detached garage. The front half of the garage was destroyed.


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

This one big house we were framing. lots of big trusses. One guy was looking for the right # truss. He was flipping thru them and they piled on him. He was bruised up pretty good and was pinned for about 1/2 hour before someone found him.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

A couple of years ago an employee had his back to a sheet of 1" rough Fir plywood(80 lbs) that another employee had left standing on end, leaning(too closely) against a wall. Apparently he was standing about 95" away from the base of the sheet when it came down because when it fell over, it missed him ALMOST completely.
The top edge of the sheet caught him juuuust below the back of the knee. No broken bones….but it did manage to remove a hand size (stretch your hand out, fingers together)flap of skin and meat from the back of his calf.
I'm talkin' muscle and leg guts showing. Messy to say the least.
Strange though…never ripped his blue jeans, just pulled them down around his hips. I had to cut the pantleg from his ankle to his knee though, so I could 'assess & dress the mess'....yup…it was a mess.

No more 'unattended leaning' allowed in the shop anymore.


----------

